# [Kolibra DBM Energy] NEXT ENERGY start field testing in rural areas



## drgrieve (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi all. I'm following the news from German sites. They have made three new tests cars with a small range of 200km. They plan to drive 15000 km in these cars for testing in by September.

Not sure who is driving them but I think from the gist of it that it is normal people???

Another site I saw had a similar article and they mentioned a 40 kWh battery was used.

http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=auto&tl=en&u=http://www.iwr.de/re/iwr/11/06/0108.html


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

I wish there were more english-language news outlets covering this.


----------



## Jan (Oct 5, 2009)

Even if you can read german, the information they give is still very limited.


----------



## ZEV (Jun 10, 2011)

rochesterricer said:


> I wish there were more english-language news outlets covering this.


From EVUK Editor - Electric Vehicles UK(est. 1999) re DBM Energy, Kolibri Audi's
I have quoted you in our latest piece re DBM Energy's Audi A2 EV saga
Please see www.evuk.co.uk/news/index7.html BTW: I am a bilingual German speaker - our coverage of the DBM Audi A2 saga has been second-to-none over the past 8 months - see all news pieces.


----------



## ZEV (Jun 10, 2011)

Jan said:


> Even if you can read german, the information they give is still very limited.


From EVUK - Electric Vehicles UK(est. 1999) re DBM Energy, Kolibri Audi's
I have quoted a certain DIY Electric Car thread in our latest piece re DBM Energy's Audi A2 EV saga
Please see www.evuk.co.uk/news/index7.html BTW: I am a bilingual German speaker - our coverage of the DBM Audi A2 saga has been second-to-none over the past 8 months - see all of our many DBM-related news pieces.


----------



## ndplume (May 31, 2010)

Hey ZEV,
Can you find the size & price of the battery packs that went into the fork lifts?


----------

